# The flower vase craze...



## tkvalentine (Nov 6, 2011)

I went to my favorite aquarium shop the other day, and I noticed this absolutely gorgeous betta with fin types that I've only seen in pictures so far sitting in on the front counter in a vase with a flower growing from it (IE: roots in the water). I was instantly a little disgusted... But I kept it to myself and casually asked if he was for sale. Apparently a lady had brought him in to be watched after while she went on vacation and later decided she didn't want him (which blew my mind; this guy is BEAUTIFUL). The lady there told me she wasn't sure, and that they thought the fish was pretty old. I don't know a whole lot beyond checking size and coloration for age, but I didn't see too much "old" about him other than lazily sitting in one spot (then again, maybe because roots are taking up space...), but they knew how much and well I care for bettas (already known as "the betta guy" there... haha). She told me to call back the next afternoon so she could ask the person watching the fish. Long story short, they agreed to sell the entire set up to me. I just need to get a heater, but that's fine.

So my question here: What do you think about the flower/roots being present? Personally, I've been leaning towards ditching the plant entirely from the fish. It's either the plant or the fish, and it won't be the fish :roll:


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

The roots are fine, the problem with that whole fad is the idea that the betta will just eat the roots for food.

However, regardless, a vase is too small for a Betta.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Geomancer, the vase its too small as it is and the plant is just taking up space. Dump the plant and use the vase as temp housing until you can get him a proper setup with heater.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

get a whole new tank and decor a vase is for flowers a tank is for bettas.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058

This thread has a *lot* of great information on Betta care. You will need a bigger place to keep your new friend in. 2 gallons is a good minimum size. 5 gallons is better since 5 gallons and up can hold a stable cycle. (You can read up about cycling later, for now choosing a tank is all you need to do!)

Here is a thread about water quality: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66595

Bettas are fun fish to have! They don't need a lot of special care, but they do need some things:

Tank of at least 2 gallons in size.

Water conditioner/dechlorinator >> This is a MUST HAVE item! Chlorine from tap water can kill your fish. Prime is a super brand. Very concentrated and it helps to make ammonia and nitrites less toxic to your fish.

A heater >> 80 degrees is their ideal temperature, but 76-82 is fine. You do NEED a heater for him!
Food >> Pellets are the best type of food. Omega One Betta Buffet pellets are a good type. New Life Spectrum is another one people often recommend.

A hiding place! >> A little cave or other aquarium decoration with a place for your Betta to hide will make him feel safe.

A few decorations >> Silk plants are nice. Plastic ones can often tear fins. Always check new decorations for sharp edges!

Optional items: (Not needed but nice to have)

Filter >> If your new tank is at least 5 gallons in size, a filter will let you 'cycle' the tank. This will eventually make it so you don't need as frequent water changes. It takes time for the beneficial bacteria to grow in the filter, so a water test kit would be something great to have if you go this route.

Water Testing Kit >> The API Freshwater test kit is great. Pricey, at about $30 in stores, but well worth it since you can test numerous times. The test strips you can buy are not accurate and you usually only get a few in a box.

Live Plants >> These can be planted in the aquarium gravel, or some are free floating. Plants help suck up ammonia and nitrate from your water, and release oxygen. They are a healthy and pretty item for the tank! But, they are not needed and they do need some care. Mostly they need the right kind of light.

This is all I can think of for now. But there is a ton of information here and plenty of great people to help!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

One "vase" I used.... wasn't a tall. That's the thing. Bettas prefer (and really should have) wide rather than tall since they breath air from the top. There was this I guess you could call....decoration bowl, I had, and I used it for my betta for summertime. He loved it  I added a live floating plant, the it was nicely shallow, which made it look nice while being functional. But... that's the closest to a vase I got xD

Because 2 gallons is considered a "must" by most people, it is because you can add a heater for the fella without fear of frying him :lol: However, there are people who do have 1 gallons and do just fine... Bigger IS better  Most bettas seem content in 2-5 gallons, if you don't want to go bigger. Filters are not needed, but do help with protein build up on the top of the water most commonly found in stagnant water (yuck!). conditioner is needed, like previously posted, to avoid chlorine poisoning.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Since it looks like you already know what you are doing judging from your nickname of "that betta guy", I don't think you need to be told anything about betta care. For the plant, I would just ditch it. It's taking up surface area and anything that is rotting on it is adding ammonia. Unless you fee a burning need to keep it, throw it in the backyard. There are much better plants for betta than those stupid lilies. Can't wait to see pics of the new boy!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Get him a new home, for sure.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I like kritter keepers but for like $3 more, you can get a 10 gallon tank.

Those vase sets ups look nice but the betta needs food and they need oxygen for the air which they cant get if the plant takes up the whole opening. Plus they need a heater and water changes every week...so not a fan of the betta in a vase unless its a HUGE vase.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have a Petco they have a 10 gallon kit that comes with everything, even a heater, for $40. It isreally cheap but is a really good brand. The tank is glass also. You would just need to buy decorations. You could also get some tank mates.


----------

